

Home office decoration on a tight budget (+timelapse video) - goodbytes
http://www.goodbytes.be/blog/article/home-office-decoration-and-branding-on-a-tight-budget

======
radicade
FYI - "Video not available"

~~~
goodbytes
snap, Facebook didn't make the video public as I asked. I've uploaded it to
vimeo and adjusted the post. Thanks for letting me know!

